# .htaccess verschiedene Weiterleitung



## tester33 (1. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das Problem dass ich eine Seite habe, diese mit einem Login geschützt habe und so. Alles leicht und gut. Aber da die Seite 2 sprachig ist (Englisch und Deutsch) möchte ich meine .htaccess Datei in beiden Sprachen haben. Das Problem ist, da eben die meisten beide Sprachen anschauen wollen (Ist eben eine Bewerbungs Homepage) Geht das ja mit Cookies nicht. Die .htaccess ist sehr wichtig für die Site und soll einfach für Leute die Englisch sehen wollen zu z.B. english.html führen und für deutschsprachige zu deutsch.html, oder wie geht das?

MfG
Simon


----------



## Quaese (2. März 2011)

Hi,

schau mal bei SelfHTML. Mit der Beschreibung und den Beispielen solltest du ans Ziel kommen.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## tester33 (2. März 2011)

Hi,

ja das wäre schon das richtige aber  bei mir ist es dass alle Benutzer 1. Deutsche Benutzerführung haben und 2. alle beide Sprachen lesen wollen. Von dem her geht das eben leider nicht.

MfG
Simon


----------

